# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Champ inconnu dans field list

## student007

Salut,

Lorsque je fais une requte d'insertion 
il me met cette erreur 


> champs 'untel' inconnu dans field list


Qu'est-ce que a veut bien vouloir dire ?

Merci.

----------


## allyson

salut
peut tre que tu as mis un nom de champ erron!
assure-toi des noms de tes champs!

----------


## student007

En fait dans 



> champs 'untel' inconnu dans field list


untel n'est pas un champs mais bel et bien une donne saisie dans le formulaire...

----------


## allyson

montre un peu ta requte pour voir!
le message est clair: "untel" est un nom de champ!  ::roll::

----------


## student007

```

```

----------


## allyson

heu je vois plusieurs requtes l!  ::roll:: 
c'est laquelle d'entre elles qui te sort ce message d'erreur?
un peu plus de coopration m'aiderait  t'aider  ::wink::

----------


## student007

a bloque dans le formulaire inser
donc c est la requete insert into

----------


## allyson

```
 $sql2="insert into achat &#40;nom, date&#41; values &#40;$nom, $date,&#41;";
```

y a une virgule en plus  la fin de la requte!
sinon fais un echo de ta requte pour voir ce que a donne exactement!

----------


## macbook

Et puis entoure tes values par des quotes : 



```

```

Voir mme : 



```

```

Ou encore mieux :



```

```

----------

